# wellness dog food & diarrhea



## Lulubelle

Hi 
I am on my second bag of Wellness dog food for my 21/2 year old yellow lab. We use the green bag which is the lamb mixture. She tolerated the first bag very well but now she has diarrhea and doesn't seem interested in eating her food. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## CorgiPaws

How long did the first bag of wellness last, and what was the dog on before the transition and with what results? How long did you take to transition?

Sometimes if a transition is made too quickly these are the kinds of results you will see. I would try feeding less than you are now, as overfeeding can create loose stools, or splitting the amount into more meals per day. 
I'd also cut out any other treats you may be giving. Sometimes those are the culprit. 

Wellness is a good food, but not one dog food will work for every dog, so if you transitioned slowly, have been feeding a small amount for a month or more, maybe considering a different food is an option.


----------



## JayJayisme

You might look at some other problem. If a dog suddenly loses his/her appetite and simultaneously has diarrhea, there may be something else wrong like illness, parasites, etc.


----------



## wags

I have the two labs who have both been on wellness core and wellness super five mix with no diarrhea. They are currently on EVO right now. I would call my vet and ask if I could get her to see if their are any underlying problems! Wellness is a great food so could be even the lamb could be affecting her! Hopefully your vet can give you some answers!


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Just putting it out there- I had to take my dogs of Wellness because it was making them vomit and giving them diarrhea and they started losing their fur. I've been feeding Wellness for over a year and never had problems until a few months ago. I stopped feeding treats and watched everything in their surroundings to rule out all other possibilities, but it just kept getting worse until I changed their food. I have them on Evo now and they're perfectly fine, and their fur is almost completely back.


----------



## harrkim120

My understanding is that dog food companies can legally change the ingredients in their food for 6 months without having to change the ingredient list. If this is true, then it very well might be possible that this bag of food is different from the previous bag you got.


----------



## sal101011

it could be consistency of the food, when i look at a food i not only look at the ingredients but also the consistency of the food with my pooches. Consistency is more of a long term evaluation of the food. No 1 company is perfect, but choosing a company that is close to perfect is the way to go. I like wellness, they have a good line, especially the Core. I just feel that champion pet foods (acana + orijen) have a more consistent foundation when making the kibble. Natura (innova + evo + cal nat) also is consistent with their kibble across bags.


----------

